# Dutch Oven Apple Crisp



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

6 apples
2 tsp cinnamon
2 tsp nutmeg
3 cup quick oats
1 cup flour
2 cup brown sugar
1 tsp baking powder
2 tsp salt
1 cup butter

Slice apples.
Mix apple slices, cinnamon, and nutmeg in a bowl.
Mix oats, flour, sugar, baking powder, salt, and butter to make crust.
Press half the crust mix into the bottom and sides of the dutch oven.
Pour the apples onto the crust.
Cover apples with the rest of the crust mix.
Bake covered about 45 minutes, until top crust is light brown and apples are tender.


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds yummy! I'm going to add this to my recipes for our next trip out.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

This is nice too, because you can slice up the apples and mix everything in a ziplock before you go. 

You can mix the dry goods in a ziplock also, and just add the butter when you are ready to make the crust. (Save some of the dry mix to sprinkle on top of the apples)

Then just press the crust into the dutch oven and dump the apple mixture in on top. Sprinkle the dry crumbs on top... and TADA!!!!


----------



## bodawg (Dec 4, 2008)

I do something similar with two cans of apple pie mix in a DO with a cinnamon crumb cake mix on top. Instead of eggs I mix the batter with sprite,7-up or the like.


----------

